

$1086.29 = cost of starting a software company - rrand
http://plumbr.eu/blog/what-does-it-cost-to-start-a-company

======
sireat
One could argue that the costs could have been lower by choosing some lesser
or free solutions. Also it was not sure what required the $100 monthly cost to
Amazon.

Still, nice to see an article from an Estonian startup.

Loved the tidbit about setting up company paperwork purely digitally.

Estonia seems to be at the forefront of e-government (you started to vote
online I think 8 years ago?) and e-documents.

------
redguava
The cost of starting a software company and the cost of starting a
"successful" software company could vary greatly. I am not having a dig at
these guys, I have no idea their level of success.

The main thing that struck me was $20 on advertising. One of the biggest
problems startups have is traction, some money to spend on advertising goes a
long way to help with this. I am sure you can create a startup very cheap
these days, but how much do your chances of success increase by having an
extra $10,000 or $20,000, that would be much more interesting.

I suspect there are many startups that ran out of capital and couldn't get off
the ground because of it, even though their idea and execution was good.

I personally think you need to make sure you have enough capital to get
started if you are going to have a real shot at success.

------
ivom2gi
Hosting in AWS are 60% of the current costs, I guess its fair to say that the
cloud promise on reducing the costs is not real.

~~~
delinka
"Reducing costs" is not the same as being the bulk of your costs. In any case,
AWS is still cheaper than doing it yourself.

------
zeppelin_7
Nice article!

